# Shaved golden, what to do?



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

My parents shaved my golden retriever this May, when I got home from school I started crying.  I really liked her long hair (not really hair, lol it was all fluff) Since she's only a year old this was her first summer so I don't know how much of a difference it made, but from what I've read it says NOT to shave goldens. She does seem pretty comfortable though but I just couldn't look at her the same way. Well as you probably can't believe, me being a teenager and all, I threw a FIT at my parents and made them swear to never do anything like this again! She is my dog. It's been a good month now and I've noticed her fur is coming in alot different. Before the shave she had zero hair, like coarse, hair (like on our heads) and it was all fluff, really soft and pretty and white. Now it's like our head hair and darker on her back.  Her belly and legs and face and chest is still fluff but not her back which was fluff too.  Is there anything I can do to make it grow in better and faster? Thank you!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

It sounds like you might be seeing her adult coat, and maybe it has nothing to do with the shave. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh darn she won't be fluffy forever? lol sure I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My dog Cookie is fluffy on the chest and belly. Her back hair is quite coarse though now that she is 2. So, still plenty of fluff will be there for you!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

YES! I love the fluff I use her as a pillow lol


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw two shaved goldens,today on my walk.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Arpeggio said:


> My parents shaved my golden retriever this May, when I got home from school I started crying.  I really liked her long hair (not really hair, lol it was all fluff) Since she's only a year old this was her first summer so I don't know how much of a difference it made, but from what I've read it says NOT to shave goldens. She does seem pretty comfortable though but I just couldn't look at her the same way. Well as you probably can't believe, me being a teenager and all, I threw a FIT at my parents and made them swear to never do anything like this again! She is my dog. It's been a good month now and I've noticed her fur is coming in alot different. Before the shave she had zero hair, like coarse, hair (like on our heads) and it was all fluff, really soft and pretty and white. Now it's like our head hair and darker on her back.  Her belly and legs and face and chest is still fluff but not her back which was fluff too.  Is there anything I can do to make it grow in better and faster? Thank you!


Hide the clippers from your parents.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it not so bad to shave a golden? I thought it was a terrible thing and that they need their coat to stay cool?

hahah they took her to a groomer to be shaved.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I understand it ,that it is not good for them,to be shaved,they need that hair to protect them from the heat,and weather.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If she is out in the sun you should make sure you put sunscreen on her until her fur grows back, she can get sunburned.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Take a deep breath! Count to ten, lol. It will grow back, don't worry. And like others said: hide the clippers and use sunscreen when your pooch is out in the sun.
There is still a misconception among people that a dog is cooler without the coat. I personally seriously doubt that. Shaving them, exposes them to more dangers than if they have the full coat. 
If anybody is worried about overheating, then don't take the dog out in the blasting heat of the day!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A shaved golden that is kept outside is a recipe for serious health and emotional problems.
Not a good scenario.


----------

